# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Варнашрама дхарма.Кшатрии

## ренат

Дорогие преданные,примите,пожалуйста,мои поклоны,почему тема варнашрама-дхармы не развита и не особо ей кто в ИСКОН занимается?Шрила Прабхупада говорил о неумолимой важности её построения и развития,хотя и говорил также,что ИСКОН общество браманов в первую очередь ( http://shantipur.ru/2010/10/20/varna...y-prabkhupady/ ).
Меня интересует конкретно варна кшатриев. Что делать людям с доминирующими качествами воинов,которым в радость сражаться и защищать(об административном аспекте не говорю умышленно,он развит хорошо) ? Нет ни "кружка кшатриев",ни курсов воинского этикета,рукопашного боя,обращения с оружием и т.п.,ничего подобного,хотя кшатрии,так или иначе,в ИСКОН служат по своей специальности. Есть курсы для торговцев,браманов,а кшатрии за бортом как бы.Почему и есть хотя бы планы на развитие этого сегмента ведической культуры здесь и сейчас?

----------


## Эдвард

> и не особо ей кто в ИСКОН занимается?


Откуда такое мнение?  :smilies: 
То что не развита - факт и разовьется не скоро, однако развитием этой темы в ИСККОН занимаются на самых высших уровнях. 
Варнашрама подразумевает наличие более-менее чистых варн, с явными доминантами, а в кали-югу почти все население варна-санкара, смешанные варны. Чтобы понять свое положение в соц. системе нужно очень хорошо очиститься. Даже если в гороскопе у человека преобладает какая-то варна, это мало о чем говорит. Варна - это не способности, варна это способности + соответствующие качества. И вот с качествами как раз огромная проблема. Как, например, кшатрий с сознанием шудры, брахман с сознанием вайшьи и прочие гремучие смеси. Пока представители варн не пройдут интенсивного очищения о варнашраме речи быть не может, а очищение это не обязательно произойдет на нашем веку. Построить варнашраму в кали-югу - дело не одного десятка лет, а то и сотни. 
Так же стоит отметить, что варнашрама начинается с брахманов, которые обладают высокой квалификацией. Таких брахманов уважают и прислушиваются к ним. Поэтому построение варнашрамы начинает с формирования штата реальных брахманов, чем собственно, ИСККОН очень даже интенсивно занимается  :smilies:  Когда кшатрий видит брахмана он сразу хочет идти за ним, видя в нем знание и соответствующие качества. Вайшья, видя кшатрия, который благороден (а благородство его основывается на знании, которое он получает от брахманов) желает встать под его защиту, взамен давая экономическую стабильность. Шудра видя хорошего вайшью хочет на него работать, т.к. такой вайшья как отец, всегда позаботиться и никогда не обманет.




> Меня интересует конкретно варна кшатриев. Что делать людям с  доминирующими качествами воинов,которым в радость сражаться и  защищать(об административном аспекте не говорю умышленно,он развит  хорошо) ? Нет ни "кружка кшатриев",ни курсов воинского  этикета,рукопашного боя,обращения с оружием и т.п.,


Пока этого нет в обществе преданных т.к. нет варнашрамы. Поэтому эти побуждения можно легко реализовать в социуме, пойти работать в силовые ведомства. При этом духовное воспитание получать в среде преданных, а материально развиваться и применять свои кшатрийские навыки на благо общества. Если это делать в правильном сознании, то такая деятельность принесет очищение. К тому же, в случае необходимости, можно будет применять эти навыки для защиты преданных. 

Есть еще один важный момент, конституционный. Если общество преданных будет само решать силовые вопросы - это называется самосуд, и приведет к огромным проблемам. Поэтому "сражаться и защищать" необходимо не нарушая законов страны, в которой мы находимся и которая худо-бедно, но предоставляет нам всевозможные блага.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами в семинаре по Ману-самхите говорит, что солдаты, милиционеры, охранники - это не кшатрии, а шудры. Функция кшатриев - это управление людьми. Т.е. в армии кшатрии - это только офицеры, а не все воины.

----------


## Эдвард

Милиционер милиционеру рознь, и звание не всегда соответствует реальному положению. Также управление людьми - не исчерпывающий критерий кшатрия, скорее это показатель кшатриев высокого уровня развития, потому что даже в варне кшатриев есть большое количество разных ролей, вплоть до тех же самых охранников. 

Примеры из шастр. В ведические времена сражались только кшатрии. Была регулярная армия, и естественно, что управляли в ней не все. Были разные роли. В том числе рядовые войны. Такие кшатрии никем не управляли, однако обладали отвагой, смелостью, милосердием и с честью погибали на полях сражений. Вот кшатрии не управленцы. Та же дворцовая стража - охранники, но кшатрии. Смелые, решительные в защите царя и подданных и при этом никем не управляющие.

Есть какие-то общие постулаты, как приведенный Е.С. Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, в данном случае этот постулат относится к кшатриям-управленцам, а есть еще и кшатрии-воины, составляющие регулярную армию в ведические времена и к ним этот критерий уже отнести сложно. Есть градации кшатризма от царей до рядовых вояк. 

Само собой в наше время, рядовые вояки как правило согнанные в армию шудры. Наверное, поэтому Е.С. как основной критерий высказал именно управление, офицерство и т.д. Тоже и с охранниками.  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами в семинаре по Ману-самхите говорит, что солдаты, милиционеры, охранники - это не кшатрии, а шудры. Функция кшатриев - это управление людьми. Т.е. в армии кшатрии - это только офицеры, а не все воины.


Вот в том то и дело, что мы даже толком не знаем, что из себя каждая варна представляет, и до конца не представляем, какие у кого обязанности.

А боевыми искусствами преданные занимаются. Причем,  есть такие, кто изучают именно "индийский" стиль.
Я к сожалению ни с кем не знакома лично, так... на фестивале наблюдала тренировки на пляже. Издалека :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Б.В.Пурна Свами как раз утверждает, что и в ведические времена кшатриев было очень мало. Армии, сражавшиеся на Курукшетре, состояли, в основном, из шудр. Кшатрии воевали на колесницах. А пехота и возницы - это шудры.

----------


## Эдвард

> Кшатрии воевали на колесницах. А пехота и возницы - это шудры.


О! Вот это для меня открытие  :smilies:  Никогда ранее не слышал. 
Можно эту лекцию послушать? Надо бы разобраться для себя в этом вопросе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот этот семинар БВПС Manu Samhita.zip
Я точно не помню, где именно Махарадж говорит про кшатриев. Рекомендую прослушать весь семинар. Очень интересно! Не пожалеете.

----------


## Эдвард

Спасибо прибольшое! Качаю  :smilies:

----------


## Алек

> Кшатрии воевали на колесницах. А пехота и возницы - это шудры.


Интересно, но как тогда объяснить Шри Кришну в роли Партха-саратхи? В Махабхарате несколько раз упоминаются воины "не знавшие себе равных в управлении колесницами". Я не помню точно кто из героев Кауравов, но один из воинов-царей (почему-то я помню что это Шалья, хотя я не уверен), стал колесничим у одного из Кауравов чтобы противостоять Кришне. С другой стороны во время битвы часто упоминается, что воины убивали колесничих противника без указания его имени, что означало что это были простые воины. 
С другой  стороны простой воин - это в какой-то мере ремесло: "Беги, коли, режь". Индивидуальное мастерство не исключается также как и в ремесле. И с этой стороны для службы простым пехотинцем квалификации выше шудры не нужно. Очень любопытное замечание. Спасибо. Никогда об этом не думал.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Воин, управляющий колесницей - это то же самое, что в современной войне генерал, бегущей в атаку с автоматом наперевес. В принципе, он имеет качества, чтобы делать это, но это не его основная обязанность.

Шри Кришну в роли Партха-саратхи прославляют именно за то, что Он занял это смиренное положение колесничего, на которое обычно ставились шудры.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Дорогие преданные,примите,пожалуйста,мои поклоны,почему тема варнашрама-дхармы не развита и не особо ей кто в ИСКОН занимается?Шрила Прабхупада говорил о неумолимой важности её построения и развития,хотя и говорил также,что ИСКОН общество браманов в первую очередь


Потому что, варнашрама - это понятие индивидуального позиционирования человеком самого себя, а не коллективная система наподобии коммунизма или капитализма. Следовательно, живя при любом строе, Вы можете следовать своим обязанностям варнашрамы независимо от того, следуют им другие или нет. Таким образом, ей невозможно как-то заниматься организационно, а индивидуальные подходы уже и так описаны в шастрах.



> Меня интересует конкретно варна кшатриев. Что делать людям с доминирующими качествами воинов,которым в радость сражаться и защищать(об административном аспекте не говорю умышленно,он развит хорошо) ? Нет ни "кружка кшатриев",ни курсов воинского этикета,рукопашного боя,обращения с оружием и т.п.,ничего подобного,хотя кшатрии,так или иначе,в ИСКОН служат по своей специальности. Есть курсы для торговцев,браманов,а кшатрии за бортом как бы.Почему и есть хотя бы планы на развитие этого сегмента ведической культуры здесь и сейчас?


Если Вы кшатрий, то можете работать в соответствии со своей природой - это и будет вашим преданым служением (согласно Бхагават-Гите). И оно может быть не хуже, чем у проповедников ИСККОН. Всё зависит от Вас самих.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Если Вы кшатрий, то можете работать в соответствии со своей природой - это и будет вашим преданым служением (согласно Бхагават-Гите). И оно может быть не хуже, чем у проповедников ИСККОН.


Вы сравниваете работу с работой, или служение со служением?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Вы сравниваете работу с работой, или служение со служением?


Ничё не понял ))

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Дело в том, что у простых работяг не будет никаких шансов в рукопашном бою с профессиональными воинами. Кто не верит - может сходить в какую-нибудь секцию единоборств и поспарринговаться с квалифицированным тренером.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Дело в том, что у простых работяг не будет никаких шансов в рукопашном бою с профессиональными воинами. Кто не верит - может сходить в какую-нибудь секцию единоборств и поспарринговаться с квалифицированным тренером.


Илья Муромец был сыном крестьянки,землю пахал-сильный  воин .БываЛИ раньше на Руси Мужики...Нынче,конечно не те времена....

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Потому что, варнашрама - это понятие индивидуального позиционирования человеком самого себя, а не коллективная система наподобии коммунизма или капитализма. Следовательно, живя при любом строе, Вы можете следовать своим обязанностям варнашрамы независимо от того, следуют им другие или нет. Таким образом, ей невозможно как-то заниматься организационно, а индивидуальные подходы уже и так описаны в шастрах.


Шрила Прабхупада часто сравнивает Варнашраму (ВАД) с организмом - голова, руки, туловище, ноги. И все это пронизано единым сознанием. Без сознания любая часть тела мертва. То есть, это все работает только вместе. Вы утверждаете, что ВАД - это дело индивидуальное, а не коллективная система. Как же может жить брахман, например, если рядом нет кшатриев, которые обучены уважать брахманов и помогать им? И будет ли управленческая деятельность менеджера действительно работой кшатрия, если этот управленец действует не на основе духовных наставлений брахмана? Я согласен с тем, что все классы всегда присутствуют в любом оществе, как голова, руки, туловище и ноги. Но делает ли это ЛЮБОЕ общество обществом варнашрамы? Думаю, что нет. Важно именно правильное взаимодействие этих классов, на основе божественного сознания. Поэтому ВАД - это именно коллективное взаимодействие, а не просто индивидуальный выбор одиночки. Какие могут быть брахмачари, ванапрастхи и саннйаси, если нет грихастх, которые поддерживают их? И какие могут быть грихастхи, если им не проповедуют ванапрастхи и саннйаси?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Как же может жить брахман, например, если рядом нет кшатриев, которые обучены уважать брахманов и помогать им?


Чтобы варнашрама начала проявляться, очевидно, брахманы должны исполнять роли кшатриев или вайшей и тем самым проявлять новых кшатриев и вайшей. Поэтому брахманы, которые считают себя головой без рук и ног, но при этом не хотят действовать в других, не развитых еще,  варнах - ради их развития, - как правило, не вызывают достаточного доверия (достаточного для многого). Послушать - послушают, но занять пустующую социальную нишу в духовном обществе не поспешат.  Что касается того, что брахман должен обучать не только словами, но и примером, если требует ситуация, напротив - не вызывает сомнений. Конечно, требует ли ситуация, это вопрос скорее брахманической компетенции, брахманам видней. Возможно, есть более протяженный путь к варнашраме, латентный. Но, по видимому, может возникнуть вопрос. А не пострадает ли духовная парампара в дальнейшем от такой латентности? Что делать дальше, куда держать проповеднический курс, если не прямо на варнашраму, и без латентных стратегий? Если есть более продвинутые варианты, то о них надо широко заявить.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Чтобы варнашрама начала проявляться, очевидно, брахманы должны исполнять роли кшатриев или вайшей и тем самым проявлять новых кшатриев и вайшей.


Тут многое от ашрама зависит, в котором тот же брахман сейчас находится. Например, когда Прабхупада был грихастхой, он действовал как вайшйа. А когда он принял ванапрастху и саннйасу, он больше действовал как брахман. При необходимости он так же занимался и управлением и организацией производства и распространения книг, но все же больше уже занимался исключительно брахманической деятельностью. 

Интересно Бхакти-Видйа-Пурна Свами рассказывал, как создавалась Индрапрастха. То место, которые Пандавы получили, было вообще проклятым и там никто не жил. Поэтому сначала Махараджа Юдхиштхира пригласил туда брахманов и они долго проводили очистительные церемонии в этом месте. Организационной стороной этого занимались кшатрии. Кшатрии привлекаются внутренней чистотой и силой брахманов и им хочется не просто порядка, а именно божественного порядка, о котором говорят брахманы. 

Когда брахманы сказали, что место чисто и пригодно для строительства, это стало привлекать вайшев для инвестиций в бизнес на новом месте. Вайшйи готовы вкладывать деньги в те места, где кшатрии и брахманы гарантируют политическую стабильность. Ни один вайшйа не будет вкладывать деньги в экономику той страны, где завтра может произойти переворот и всю его собственность национализируют. Когда вайшйи привлеклись к какому-то делу, они создают новые рабочие места, что естественно привлекает шудр. Так создается варнашрама. Поэтому я не думаю, что брахманы должны все за всех делать, хотя на начальном этапе они могут заниматься управлением, пока не появятся хорошие администраторы. Брахманы направляют, кшатрии - управляют.

Что касается проповеднического курса, то я согласен, что кроме проповеди чистого преданного служения, варнашрама - это пожалуй самая достойная цель в социальном плане. Самое главное - осознавать этапы этого непростого пути. Это, пожалуй, самое сложное. Попытки что-то быстренько сварганить в деревне не очень успешные пока. Многие факторы успеха пока не вызрели.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Так где кшатрии? Кого направлять? Мы сейчас находимся в ситуации, когда, с точки зрения варнашрамы, пока вообще никого нет. Пока не очень-то хотят настоящие профессионалы занимать положение в духовной общественной структуре и быть направляемыми. Может ли такое быть, чтобы были одни только брахманы, желающие все другие варны направлять, а других варн - не было. Насколько я понимаю, в реальности это может значить лишь то, что в нашей варнашраме вообще никого нет. Брахманы, которые в реальности не делают варнашраму, вряд ли сами в нее входят. Вайшнавы выше варнашрамы, но варнашрама нужна, чтобы обучать всех остальных людей сознанию Кришны. Самоотстраненный от деятельности в других варнах брахман вряд ли может являться настоящим учителем варнашрамы. Я недавно прочитал беседу Шрилы Прабхупады со старшими учениками о варнашрама-колледже, там определенно дается настрой на деятельность брахманов в разных варнах - ради построения варнашрамы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я недавно прочитал беседу Шрилы Прабхупады со старшими учениками о варнашрама-колледже, там определенно дается настрой на деятельность брахманов в разных варнах - ради построения варнашрамы.


Хорошо, если брахманы будут действовать в других ролях, то кто будет действовать в роли брахманов? На мой взгляд любой наш более-менее успешный храм - это варнашарама в миниатюре. Например, Маяпурский проект. Брахманы проповедуют, кшатрии управляют, вайшйи финансируют, шудры помогают чем могут. И все это пронизано одной богоугодной целью - дать людям сознание Кришны. Мне видится, что в идеале храмы должны превращаться в центры брахманичсекой культуры, которые своей чистотой и позитивной направленностью привлекают людей других классов. Храм как бы становится душой и головой, а все остальное нарастает вокруг него, как тело с разными функциями - руки, живот, ноги.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Хорошо, если брахманы будут действовать в других ролях, то кто будет действовать в роли брахманов?


Как я понял, это и есть роль брахманов. Они действуют в разных ролях, чтобы обучать. Не отказываясь от просветительской роли брахмана, но принимая деятельную роль кшатрия, вайшьи. А если это служение в храме, например мытье полов, то и шудры. Брахман, который не хочет делать "чужую" работу, а особенно в храме, - это скорее кастовый элемент, или говоря иначе, просто способ существования, за который посражаться или поторговаться почему-то уже становится брахману не зазорно. Я не знаю сейчас, как выразить мысль по другому, чтобы не вызывать раздражение. Я не имею ввиду конкретных преданных, но спорю с вашей позицией. Вас, например, я вовсе не считаю таким кастовым брахманом, хотя вы и пишете иногда такое, что я мог бы однозначно толковать именно так, если бы не знал вас чуть-чуть. Почему вы представляете все именно так, я не знаю, но уверен, что вы не стали бы на самом деле ярым последователем своих же позиций, если возникнет конкретная ситуация, трубующая ваших действий. Вряд ли бы вы стали задумываться над своим статусом. А преподали бы урок другим в действии. Но кроме конкретных ситуаций должен быть общий курс. И чего я не понимаю, так это почему этот курс заворачивается.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вряд ли бы вы стали задумываться над своим статусом.


Да, жизнь приучила меня к разной работе. Фраза Прабхупады "Do The Needfull" - "Делай то, что необходимо" прочно вошла в мою жизнь и не всегда удается что-то кому-то перепоручить. Вы правильно понимаете, что я не "кастовый брахман", и думаю, что не особенно то и брахман вообще. Просто я защищаю брахманическую природу, которую вы иногда высмеиваете. Хотя я понимаю, что вы высмеитваете псевдо-брахманов, но через интернет часто трудно понять, кто что имеет в виду. Поэтому вам кажется, что я настаиваю на кастовости. 




> Но кроме конкретных ситуаций должен быть общий курс. И чего я не понимаю, так это почему этот курс заворачивается.


Я не думаю, что этот курс куда-то заворачивается. Просто Кришна пока еще не проявил в наших головах эту программу в полной мере, т.к. мы еще не дозрели до некоторых вещей. Даже прирожденный гений не сразу проявляет свои гениальные качества, а проходит через довольно невежественные фазы. Говорят, что Эйнштейн в школе учился неважно, а потом стал светилом науки. Поэтому всему свое время. И то, что все больше преданных начинают говорить на эти темы, говорит о том, что постепенно Кришна готовит нас к этой программе.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Спасибо. Да, вы правильно меня поняли. Я же высмеиваю (пусть будет это слово) не брахманическую природу, а то, что на мой взгляд ей претит. Насчет времени абсолютно верно на мой взгляд, говорим сейчас, а появится потом, надеюсь, скоро. Хочется захватить новую волну развития.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Шрила Прабхупада часто сравнивает Варнашраму (ВАД) с организмом - голова, руки, туловище, ноги.


А я и не говорил, что между варнами и ашрамами нет связей. Конечно есть ))



> И все это пронизано единым сознанием. Без сознания любая часть тела мертва. То есть, это все работает *только* вместе.


А вот здесь уже цитат Прабхупады не найти. Если под "работает" иметь в виду какие-то материальные плоды - то я согласен, синхронно оно более эффективно. А если речь о духовных плодах, то всё прекрасно и так работает. Более того, Кришна в Бхагават-Гите нигде не говорит Арджуне о том, что успешность его деятельности (дхарма и др.) зависит от других. Наоборот, всё находится в руках самого человека.



> Вы утверждаете, что ВАД - это дело индивидуальное, а не коллективная система. Как же может жить брахман, например, если рядом нет кшатриев, которые обучены уважать брахманов и помогать им? И будет ли управленческая деятельность менеджера действительно работой кшатрия, если этот управленец действует не на основе духовных наставлений брахмана? Я согласен с тем, что все классы всегда присутствуют в любом оществе, как голова, руки, туловище и ноги. Но делает ли это ЛЮБОЕ общество обществом варнашрамы? Думаю, что нет. Важно именно правильное взаимодействие этих классов, на основе божественного сознания. Поэтому ВАД - это именно коллективное взаимодействие, а не просто индивидуальный выбор одиночки.


Ну если "классы присутствуют", то значит и варны! А там уже и до ашрамов недалеко. А значит в любом обществе уже есть варшашрама. Просто её надо очистить (или скорее выпятить). Кстати сама варнашрама - это несколько материалистичное понятие. Она достаточно долго присутствовала на планете (феодализм)), но особого счастья не принесла. Я не знаю, стоит ли рассматривать именно её.



> Какие могут быть брахмачари, ванапрастхи и саннйаси, если нет грихастх, которые поддерживают их? И какие могут быть грихастхи, если им не проповедуют ванапрастхи и саннйаси?


Брахмачарей, ванапрастх и саньяси поддерживают не грихастхи, а Кришна (как и всех других заодно). Если человек будет выполнять свои обязанности саньяси (к прим.), то ему будут жертвовать всегда и везде, какой бы "изм" не был на дворе. А проповедь отречённых варн грихастхам - это не бхакти. В ИСККОН проповедуют все ))

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> как создавалась Индрапрастха. То место, которые Пандавы получили, было вообще проклятым и там никто не жил. Поэтому сначала Махараджа Юдхиштхира пригласил туда брахманов и они долго проводили очистительные церемонии в этом месте. Организационной стороной этого занимались кшатрии. Кшатрии привлекаются внутренней чистотой и силой брахманов и им хочется не просто порядка, а именно божественного порядка, о котором говорят брахманы.


Интересно очень,а кто конкретно спонсировал эту программу?Начальный капитал  ,однако,важен и тут.Вложения.
Хорошо когда народ жертвует на миссию,но ещё лучше ,если кто-то берётся за большие  программы с готовыми суммами и проектами.
С нас чего возьмёшь?Гроши.Даже куча грошей,но всё равно  большого с беднотой не построишь.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Может ли такое быть, чтобы были одни только брахманы, желающие все другие варны направлять, а других варн - не было. Насколько я понимаю, в реальности это может значить лишь то, что *в нашей варнашраме вообще никого нет*. Брахманы, которые в реальности не делают варнашраму, вряд ли сами в нее входят. .


Я тоже так думаю.

Болтать каждый могёт,но брахман-это реальные  качества,кшатрий-это не пост.Тут всё годами проверяется.Пока вот,на данный момент,никого особо выдающегося не проявилось...Хоть  бы и  в малом масштабе.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Маяпурский проект..


Там  тоже не всё  гладко,как хотелось бы.Но по крайней мере воспевают ежедневно(за зарплату).

А  по миру,вокруг храмов ,чего-то не особо по наросло варнашрамы.Так что-то теплится едва -едва.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Если нужно время на то, чтобы не слишком активная позиция (нецеленаправленная) принесла очевидный результат, то это принимается, но сколько времени? Возможно, в какой-то момент нужно начать ставить какие-то конкретные, неразмытые цели, которые требуют целенаправленной позиции брахманов. Если ничего не возникает просто из одного микрофонного звука, значит этого звука не достаточно, брахманы должны начинать действовать, не боясь запачкаться или не успеть к своим другим делам.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Если нужно время на то, чтобы не слишком активная позиция (нецеленаправленная) принесла очевидный результат, то это принимается, но сколько времени? Возможно, в какой-то момент нужно начать ставить какие-то конкретные, неразмытые цели, которые требуют целенаправленной позиции брахманов. Если ничего не возникает просто из одного микрофонного звука, значит этого звука не достаточно, брахманы должны начинать действовать, не боясь запачкаться или не успеть к своим другим делам.


Простите, а какой смысл Вы вкладываете в понятие брахман? С учётом того, что каждый вайшнав/преданный - брахман по определению, а также нигде нет запретов (Прабхупады или ДБС) на то, чтобы преданные с двумя инициациями работали за зарплату (на заводе там).

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Простите, а какой смысл Вы вкладываете в понятие брахман? С учётом того, что каждый вайшнав/преданный - брахман по определению, а также нигде нет запретов (Прабхупады или ДБС) на то, чтобы преданные с двумя инициациями работали за зарплату (на заводе там).


Простите, для меня было очень сложно отвечать Вам раньше. Поэтому я не берусь в этот раз. Кому-то вполне понятно, о чем я, и мне этого достаточно. Если есть разногласия, то можно и обсудить, но при условии каких-то ощутимых перспектив во взаимопонимании. А читая вас, я их не вижу.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> А если речь о духовных плодах, то всё прекрасно и так работает. Более того, Кришна в Бхагават-Гите нигде не говорит Арджуне о том, что успешность его деятельности (дхарма и др.) зависит от других. Наоборот, всё находится в руках самого человека.


А колесницу воин сам тоже должен вести и одновременно стрелять? Или может быть он должен воспользоваться услугами возничего, который обычно есть шудра? Один Арджуна никогда бы не победил. Поэтому неправда ваша. В больших общественных делах всегда все зависит от взаимодействия, а не от одного человека.  Повторять Харе Кришна можно и без Варнашарамы, а вот сделать что-то коллективное уже затруднительно без взаимодействия людей разной квалифиикации (варна), объединеннных духовной целью.




> Ну если "классы присутствуют", то значит и варны! А там уже и до ашрамов недалеко.


Сначала идет ашрам (брахмачари), который очищает человека и помогает ему определить варну. Это наблюдаемая практика. Поэтому сначала ашрам, а потом варна. Ашрамы - духовны, варны - материальны. Прогрессируем мы через ашрамы и благодаря ашрама-дхарме+ духовная практика. Именно поэтому Прабхупада ввел культуру ашрамов, как первостепенную, а варны оставил на потом, т.к. они не имеют прямого отношения к духовной жизни. По варнам прогресса нет, варна фиксированна.




> А значит в любом обществе уже есть варшашрама. Просто её надо очистить (или скорее выпятить). Кстати сама варнашрама - это несколько материалистичное понятие. Она достаточно долго присутствовала на планете (феодализм)), но особого счастья не принесла. Я не знаю, стоит ли рассматривать именно её.


Вы путаете варнашраму в ее изначальном состоянии (богоцентрическое общество) с обычной классовой системой. При феодализма не было богоцентрического управления.




> Брахмачарей, ванапрастх и саньяси поддерживают не грихастхи, а Кришна (как и всех других заодно).


У вас удивительная манера вести беседу. Вы прекрасно понимаете, что я подразумеваю в данном случае, но чтобы не оказаться уличенным в неправоте, вы резко переходите на другую тему. Мы в данном случае обсуждаем жизнь с позиции ВАД, а не тот очевидный факт, что Кришна всех поддерживает. В обществе Он всех поддерживает ЧЕРЕЗ ИНТЕГРАЦИЮ варн и ашрамов, а не каждого по отдельности. Саннйаси может жить в лесу и не зависеть ни от кого, но другие люди взаимозависимы.




> Если человек будет выполнять свои обязанности саньяси (к прим.), то ему будут жертвовать всегда и везде, какой бы "изм" не был на дворе.


Я как-то оспаривал это факт? Жертвовать будут, но кто? Те, у кого есть деньги. А это - ГРИХАСТХИ. По варнашраме экономической днятельностью занимаются только семейные люди. Три остальных ашрама в экономике не участвуют. Брахмачари учатся, ванапрастхи совершают аскезы, саннйаси проповедуют или вообще уходят от мира.




> А проповедь отречённых варн грихастхам - это не бхакти.


Проповедь - не бхакти? А что это? Прабхупада, как саннйаси, проповедовал семейным людям. Это не было преданным служением (бхакти)?
И что такое "отреченная варна" в вашей фразе выше? Чем больше я читаю ваши слова, тем больше сомневаюсь в вашей компетенции писать на Форуме.




> В ИСККОН проповедуют все


Может быть в этом и проблема? Проповедовать должны обученные люди, а не все подряд. На начальном этапе развития нашего общества действительно выбора особенного не было, но сейчас другие времена. Мы до сих пор пожинаем плоды "проповеди" некоторых индивидуумов, которые умудрились весьма подпортить репутацию миссии Господа Чайтанйи. Для новичков лучший способ проповедовать - дать человеку книгу Прабхупады. Пусть Прабхупада проповедует, а новичок пусть пройдет курс обучения для начала.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Там  (в Маяпуре) тоже не всё  гладко,как хотелось бы.


Дело не в том, гладко там или шершаво. Мы обсуждаем сам принцип: материальное тело нарастает на душу. Там где есть хорошая проповедь, материальные ресурсы тоже подтягиваются и организация приличная образуется. Дай Бог бы нам иметь хоть одну десятую того, что есть в Маяпуре.




> А  по миру,вокруг храмов ,чего-то не особо по наросло варнашрамы.Так что-то теплится едва -едва.


Это не опровергает принцип привлечения материи к духу, а лишь говорит о недостаточной проповеди. В Чоупати, говорят, все в порядке и в материальном плане тоже, т.к. проповедь грамотная идет. Вот у них все и пытаются учиться.

----------


## Вячеслав

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;21900]


> Пусть Прабхупада проповедует, а новичок пусть пройдет курс обучения для начала.


Всё верно пишите Враджендра Кумар, только где пройти этот курс обучения ? Разве мы создали соответствующие колледжи, институты, гурукулы, и кто их будет обучать, или у нас есть по настоящему квалифицированные брахманы, и что вообще делается в этом направлении ? Может уже есть какая-то программа (проект), поделитесь с нами пожалуйста этой информацией. Если же конечно ничего этого нет, то ни о каком развитии общества не может быть и речи ! Общество не развивается само по себе, руководству должно разрабатывать программу куда и как двигаться дальше, должен быть реальный проект строительства общества. Если сегодня начнём воспитывать детей по варне, (Создав гурукулы, колледжи и т. д.) то через двадцать лет в обществе проявятся по настоящему квалифицированные Брахманы, Кшатрии и Вайшьи. Которые в свою очередь поведут общество в нужное русло, что благотворнейшим образом скажется на всё человечество в целом. Всё что нужно это чтобы Брахманов поддержали Кшатрии, не дав шудрам и вайшьям задавить их действия, ведущих Людей, к по настоящему, а не псевдо свободе ! Сегодня, наша организация это всего лишь ещё одна ветка религии которых сотни в христианском мире и мусульманском. Можно услышать что нам всего сорок лет, да это так, но и через четыресто сорок лет ничего не изменится, если не будут разработаны поэтапные проекты, как и куда развиваться обществу. Пришло время строить не здания в виде храмов, а вкладывать все средства в повышения кфалификации Людей строя детсадики (с соответствующим обучением), школы, институты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

При любом нормальном храме ИСККОН на регулярной основе идут курсы "Программа для бхакт" и "Бхакти-шастри" для подготовки преданных к инициации или даже просто для получения образования. Для тех, в чьем городе нет храма или программы обучения, давно существует система заочного обучения в Вайшнавском Университете в Москве. Они рассылают всем желающим учебные материалы. Поэтому если есть желание учиться, то возможности уже есть давно. Колледж варнашрамы - это дело будущего, школы и и детские сады - это дело грихастх, которые должны развивать эти проекты. Храмы вряд ли смогут этим заниматься.

----------


## Вячеслав

Опять же верно говорите что регулярно идут курсы, только куда они идут ? У нас в храме проводил лекции по вайшнавскому этикету "брахман", не слушал, а сам лично проводил, и в то же время склонял чужую жену в отсутствии её мужа, к личным интересам сексуального характера ! Да, семинары, курсы проводятся, но что меняется ? Как сказывается на развитии человека, он готов отдать последнюю рубашку, снять обувь идти босым ? Всё для чего пытается изучить шастры, чтобы более убедительно контролировать других Людей. Никаких предложений по улучшению положения человечества не исходит. А в варне сегодня впринципе никто не заинтересован, поскольку большинству состоящих в должности руководителя, придётся занять положение соответствующим ЕГО качествам, а на это никто не пожелает согласиться, т. е. признать себя тем. кем по настоящему являешься !
Вы пишите что Колледж варнашрамы - это дело будущего ! Соласен с Вами, но опять же абстрактно, через пять, десять, может двадцать лет ?! Есть ли конкретная разработаная программа, если нет то ничего и не будет !

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Опять же верно говорите что регулярно идут курсы, только куда они идут ? У нас в храме проводил лекции по вайшнавскому этикету "брахман", не слушал, а сам лично проводил, и в то же время склонял чужую жену в отсутствии её мужа, к личным интересам сексуального характера ! Да, семинары, курсы проводятся, но что меняется ?


Ваш вывод? Все преподаватели учебных программ склоняют чужих жен? Так? Если вам однажды подсунули фальшивые деньги, значит, все деньги фальшивые? Почему вы по частному случаю судите об общем? Разве это правильно? Я знаю многих преданных, которым учебные программы очень помогли. Остальное не в счет. Горбатого только могила исправит, и то вряд ли.




> Вы пишите что Колледж варнашрамы - это дело будущего ! Соласен с Вами, но опять же абстрактно, через пять, десять, может двадцать лет ?! Есть ли конкретная разработаная программа, если нет то ничего и не будет !


Почему вы спрашиваете об этом меня? Почему вы задаете это вопрос на Форуме, где лидеры вообще не появляются? Почему не обсуждать этот вопрос в своей общине, с живыми лидерами и ключевыми фигурами? На Форуме не решаются вопросы такого масштаба. Здесь все любят только свой негатив выплескивать "никогда...ничего.. не будет...все безнадежно...если этого нет сегодня, то этого и не будет завтра... и т.д." Возьмите и предложите у себя в общине свои практические услуги и сразу все начнет меняться. Восклицать о безнадежности всего каждый может.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> В Чоупати, .


В Чоупати  Радханатх Махарадж сколько сил  вложил и до сих пор...Как ни крути,а личность важна.Просто кучка серых мышек  не построит ничего выдающегося.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> школы и и детские сады - это дело грихастх,


Хорошо что Государство наше принимает участие в жизни граждан,а то все бы неучами росли.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> А колесницу воин сам тоже должен вести и одновременно стрелять? Или может быть он должен воспользоваться услугами возничего, который обычно есть шудра? Один Арджуна никогда бы не победил. Поэтому неправда ваша. В больших общественных делах всегда все зависит от взаимодействия, а не от одного человека.  Повторять Харе Кришна можно и без Варнашарамы, а вот сделать что-то коллективное уже затруднительно без взаимодействия людей разной квалифиикации (варна), объединеннных духовной целью.


Если речь идёт материальном сотрудничестве, то в мире и так всё нормально работает (как Вы говорите без варнашрамы), а если о духовном сотрудничестве - так для преданных и ИСККОНа достаточно. Что такое планируется построить или создать, что нам не хватает варнашрамы?



> Ашрамы - духовны, варны - материальны. Прогрессируем мы через ашрамы и благодаря ашрама-дхарме+ духовная практика. Именно поэтому Прабхупада ввел культуру ашрамов, как первостепенную, а варны оставил на потом, т.к. они не имеют прямого отношения к духовной жизни. По варнам прогресса нет, варна фиксированна.


В сознании Кришны духовный уровень не определяется самим ашрамом, а *только* возвышенностью того или иного преданного. 



> Вы путаете варнашраму в ее изначальном состоянии (богоцентрическое общество) с обычной классовой системой. При феодализма не было богоцентрического управления.


Я не путаю )) я просто привёл пример. Кстати, при феодализме священники принимали активное участие в общественной жизни.



> Мы в данном случае обсуждаем жизнь с позиции ВАД, а не тот очевидный факт, что Кришна всех поддерживает. В обществе Он всех поддерживает ЧЕРЕЗ ИНТЕГРАЦИЮ варн и ашрамов, а не каждого по отдельности. Саннйаси может жить в лесу и не зависеть ни от кого, но другие люди взаимозависимы.


Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что просто выполнять свой долг недостаточно? Надо зависеть ещё от кого-то?



> Я как-то оспаривал это факт? Жертвовать будут, но кто? Те, у кого есть деньги. А это - ГРИХАСТХИ. По варнашраме экономической днятельностью занимаются только семейные люди. Три остальных ашрама в экономике не участвуют. Брахмачари учатся, ванапрастхи совершают аскезы, саннйаси проповедуют или вообще уходят от мира.


Если саньяси выполняют свои обязанности, то им и грихамедхи будут жертвовать.



> Проповедь - не бхакти? А что это? Прабхупада, как саннйаси, проповедовал семейным людям. Это не было преданным служением (бхакти)? И что такое "отреченная варна" в вашей фразе выше?


Проповедь о Кришне является бхакти всегда, и она не зависит от варны и ашрама. Поэтому в сознании Кришны преданный-грихастха может проповедовать преданному-саньяси. Не согласны?



> Может быть в этом и проблема? Проповедовать должны обученные люди, а не все подряд. На начальном этапе развития нашего общества действительно выбора особенного не было, но сейчас другие времена. Мы до сих пор пожинаем плоды "проповеди" некоторых индивидуумов, которые умудрились весьма подпортить репутацию миссии Господа Чайтанйи. Для новичков лучший способ проповедовать - дать человеку книгу Прабхупады. Пусть Прабхупада проповедует, а новичок пусть пройдет курс обучения для начала.


Я не знаю, что в данном случае подразумевается под обучением. Если это зубрёжка в стиле бхакти-шастр, то неужели Вы в это верите?

Варнашрама нужна только для непреданных, чтобы через правильные материальные отношения постепенно возвышаться. Преданным она не поможет (( хотя материальную жизнь конечно облегчит - и это тоже хорошо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если речь идёт материальном сотрудничестве, то в мире и так всё нормально работает (как Вы говорите без варнашрамы), а если о духовном сотрудничестве - так для преданных и ИСККОНа достаточно. Что такое планируется построить или создать, что нам не хватает варнашрамы?


Да, Прабху, дискуссия с вами и вправду бесполезна. Вам просто нравится идти поперек и всегда оставаться при своем мнении. Если мы хотим оставаться не просто проповедническим движением, а хотим стать реальным обществом, то варнашарма - эта идеальная модель, т.к. это модель Кришны. Глупо было бы отказываться от божественной модели. 




> Кстати, при феодализме священники принимали активное участие в общественной жизни.


Именно, что священники принимали участие в общественной жизни, а не поднимали общество до духовной жизни. 




> Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что просто выполнять свой долг недостаточно? Надо зависеть ещё от кого-то?


ВСЕ (не просто один человек) должны выполнять свой долг - Дхарму, согласно варне и ашраму. Это и будет Варна-ашрама дхарма. Если один человек выполняет свой долг, а другие - нет, то этому одному правильному человеку придется сложно. Хотя Кришна его, без сомнения, поддержит, с общественной точки зрения такой человек не может быть эффективным.




> Если саньяси выполняют свои обязанности, то им и грихамедхи будут жертвовать.


Вы просто неотразимы. Не желая признать правоту моего аргумента, вы меняете слово "грихастха" на "грихамедха" и выходите сухим из воды. Браво!




> Проповедь о Кришне является бхакти всегда, и она не зависит от варны и ашрама. Поэтому в сознании Кришны преданный-грихастха может проповедовать преданному-саньяси. Не согласны?


Не согласен. Проповедь отчасти ЗАВИСИТ от ашрама. Именно поэтому некоторые преданные принимают саннйасу и именно ПОЭТОМУ Господь Чайтанйа принял саннйасу, т.к. никто его толком не слушал пока он был грихастхой. Вот вы сейчас со мной так непринужденно и даже с издевкой спорите, т.к. я всего лишь семейный человек. Но если бы на моем месте был саннйаси, вы бы себе такого не позволили. Поэтому есть разница в том, кто кому проповидует. И грихастха по статусу не может проповедовать саннйаси. Если вы читали Чайтанью-Чаритамриту, то помните ситуацию, когда Господь Чайтанйа разгневался на Джагадананду Пандита, за то, что тот дал совет Санатане Госвами, который был значительно старше Джагадананды. 




> Я не знаю, что в данном случае подразумевается под обучением. Если это зубрёжка в стиле бхакти-шастр, то неужели Вы в это верите?


Все зависит от вашего отношения к учебе. Если погружение в шастры, которые являются словами Бога и святых, вы считаете тупой школьной зубрежкой, то мне вас искренне жаль. Лично меня курс Бхакти-шастри реально спас в 1999, когда у меня был тяжелый период в жизни. И я знаю многих преданных, которым этот курс реально помог утвердиться в духовной жизни и избавил от многих сомнений. Кончено, вы найдете аргумент и против этого, но это уже не моя проблема. Я сказал все, что хотел по этой теме и на этом выхожу, т.к. не вижу смысла в таком общении. 




> Варнашрама нужна только для непреданных, чтобы через правильные материальные отношения постепенно возвышаться. Преданным она не поможет (( хотя материальную жизнь конечно облегчит - и это тоже хорошо.


Ну хоть, что-то вы признали.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Если мы хотим оставаться не просто проповедническим движением, а хотим стать реальным обществом, то варнашарма - эта идеальная модель, т.к. это модель Кришны. Глупо было бы отказываться от божественной модели.


Если под словом "мы" Вы подразумеваете ИСККОН как организацию, то будет лучше, если он навсегда останется исключительно проповедническим движением. А благое влияние варнашрамы (или дайви-варнашрамы) для духовной жизни преувеличено (её современными приверженцами). В чём её польза, так это в улучшении материальной жизни и, как следствие, в косвенной проповеди неверующим. Ну и для преданных эти факторы тоже важны.



> Именно, что священники принимали участие в общественной жизни, а не поднимали общество до духовной жизни.


Поднимали ещё как - инквизиция процветала как никогда. Так или иначе, все факторы варнашрамы присутствовали в той или иной степени, но (по мнению современных людей) это было чуть ли не самое ужасное время (по крайней мере для Европы). Так что, варнашрама - не панацея.



> Если один человек выполняет свой долг, а другие - нет, то этому одному правильному человеку придется сложно. Хотя Кришна его, без сомнения, поддержит, с общественной точки зрения такой человек не может быть эффективным.


У меня сомнения насчёт этих высказываний. Не могли бы Вы подтвердить их выдержками из Прабхупады?



> Не согласен. Проповедь отчасти ЗАВИСИТ от ашрама. Именно поэтому некоторые преданные принимают саннйасу и именно ПОЭТОМУ Господь Чайтанйа принял саннйасу, т.к. никто его толком не слушал пока он был грихастхой.


Правильно! Он принял саньясу только потому, что люди уважают отречённых, и не более. Поэтому Господь Нитьянанда сломал Его данду.



> Вот вы сейчас со мной так непринужденно и даже с издевкой спорите, т.к. я всего лишь семейный человек. Но если бы на моем месте был саннйаси, вы бы себе такого не позволили.


Получается, после того, как преданный проходит обет принятия отречения он становится "необычным" и "возвышенным" преданным? Как то это так знаете выглядит...



> И грихастха по статусу не может проповедовать саннйаси. Если вы читали Чайтанью-Чаритамриту, то помните ситуацию, когда Господь Чайтанйа разгневался на Джагадананду Пандита, за то, что тот дал совет Санатане Госвами, который был значительно старше Джагадананды.


Т.е. духовные учителя не должны принимать в ученики более старших по возрасту преданных?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

*БХАГАВАД-ГИТА 18.42-47:

Умиротворенность, самообладание, аскетичность, чистота, терпение, честность, знание, мудрость и религиозность - таковы природные качества брахманов, проявляющиеся в их деятельности.

Героизм, сила, решимость, находчивость, отвага в битве, щедрость и умение вести за собой - все это природные качества кшатриев, необходимые им для исполнения своего долга.

Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе вайшьев, шудры же предназначены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить другим.

Занимаясь деятельностью, соответствующей его природе, каждый человек может достичь совершенства. Пожалуйста, выслушай Меня: сейчас Я расскажу тебе о том, как сделать это.

Исполняя предписанные ему обязанности, любой человек может достичь совершенства, если поклоняется вездесущему Господу - источнику всех живых существ.

Лучше исполнять свои обязанности, пусть несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно исполнять чужие. Выполняя предписанные обязанности, отвечающие его природе, человек никогда не навлекает на себя греха.*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Поднимали ещё как - инквизиция процветала как никогда. Так или иначе, все факторы варнашрамы присутствовали в той или иной степени, но (по мнению современных людей) это было чуть ли не самое ужасное время (по крайней мере для Европы). Так что, варнашрама - не панацея.


Я уже написал, что выхожу из дискуссии по причине отсутствия у вас культуры мышления и логических аномалий. Вы даже не уловили того, что я выхожу из дискуссии с вами и продолжили комментировать мои слова. Поэтому я еще раз говорю, что с вами лично я больше не спорю и прошу вас не комментировать мои высказывания в других темах. Вы удивительным образом все переворачиваете с ног на голову.




> У меня сомнения насчёт этих высказываний. Не могли бы Вы подтвердить их выдержками из Прабхупады?


А то, что 2 х 2 = 4 тоже нужно подтвердить цитатми из Прабхупады?




> Правильно! Он принял саньясу только потому, что люди уважают отречённых, и не более. Поэтому Господь Нитьянанда сломал Его данду.


То есть, Господь Чайтанйа совершил ошибку, приняв саннйасу? А Нитйананда прабху исправил ее, сломав Его данду? Потрясающая интерпретация шастр! Вам грозит статья "Искажение учения Шрилы Прабхупады".




> Т.е. духовные учителя не должны принимать в ученики более старших по возрасту преданных?


Вы издеваетесь или шутите? Я писал, что по этикету младшие не могут делать замечаний старшим и давать им советы и привел пример из Чайтанйа-Чаритамриты, а вы пишете вообще про другое. Я вам про Ерему, а вы мне - про Фому. Еще раз напоминаю, что дискутирвать с вами я дальше не намерен по причинам упомянутым выше. Сегодня обсудим с администраторами вашу компетенцию дальше писать на Форуме. Примте это как официальное предупреждение.

----------


## Расакрит дас

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, не могли бы Вы подсказать, насколько справедлива такая точка зрения: сотрудничество между преданными (отчасти это относится к теме развития варнашрамы, поэтому и пишу здесь) невозможно без их доверия друг к другу именно как преданным. 

Т.е., если преданные не собираются, и не обсуждают, как каждый из них понимает план Кришны в той или иной сфере своей жизни, очень трудно видеть в поступках друг друга не амбиции, а именно желание послужить Кришне (просто выраженное не так, как я это понимаю). 
По сути, речь идет о Кришна-катхе, основанной на личных реализациях ("практических", а не просто об обмене информацией). 
И когда такое видение друг друга как людей, действительно желающих сделать что-то для Кришны, а не для себя есть, то можно спокойно заниматься деятельностью, относящейся к любой варне, и не бояться, что моё социальное положение пострадает из-за того, что во мне увидят не вайшнава, а шудру.   

Понятно, что преданные с брахманическими наклонностями (именно по варне) будут предпочитать "катховать" с себе подобными, шудры - с шудрами, и т.д. Но все равно они будут в первую очередь видеть друг в друге преданных. Вокруг такого видения можно "наращивать варнашраму". Иначе и пытаться не стоит - передеремся из-за статусов.

Если не ошибаюсь, именно этому компоненту общения отводится важная роль в успехе развития общины в Чоупати. 

Если такого общения нет, то у Кали появляется много возможностей посеять вражду между преданными, пользуясь тем, что понимать друг друга сложно, гораздо легче просто объявить другого в ошибке. И происходит подмена - мы относимся друг к другу не как к преданным, а как к представителям какой-то варны. И вместо дайви-варнашрамы начинаем строить асурика-варнашраму.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Варнашрама, как я понимаю, строится не на чувстве одинокой независимости, не на замкнутости на своем собственном предназначении. А на чувстве защищенности. Или иными словами, на чувстве зависимости от вышестоящих. Если не будет кшатриев, то вайшья не сможет найти свое место в жизни. Т.е. вайшьев не будет. Если не будет брахманов, то не будет и кшатриев. Брахманы внутренне не нуждаются в защите людей (а именно кшатриев), как тут где-то опрометчиво, на мой взгляд, писали. Они зависят от высших сил, и только. Поэтому они не ищут поддержку у других варн, а сами всем ее дают. Но кшатрии нуждаются в защите брахманов. Без брахманов кшатрии должны бояться потерять чувство защищенности от пороков. Кшатрии не испытывают чувства зависимости от вайшьев , в том смысле, что не служат у них за вознаграждение. Но вайшьи чувствуют защиту от кшатриев и брахманов, экономическую и духовную. Это чувство организует варнашраму. Брахманы в настоящей варнашраме не являются просто сами себе где-то там на уме буквоедами, которых зовут только для совершения религиозного обряда, кормят прасадом, а потом отправляют с глаз долой. Это не те брахманы в моем понимании. Это скорее двиджа-бандху, или группа ритуальной поддержки, пятая варна формалистов из которых и произошла позже целая каста. Брахман, в отличии от других в духовном общесте не может быть просто варной каких-то энциклопедистов, это духовные учителя, вдохновители на духовную жизнь, и как следствие уже - на социальное развитие ради служения остальным. Такие брахманы по зову духа обязаны проникать во все социальные группы и прослойки, но не для того, чтобы схематично наладить социальный механизм (это следствие), а для того, чтобы сблизиться с людьми в условиях их собственных варн и научить примером, как жить духовной жизнью, исполняя социальный долг перед другими. Это на первый взгляд подразумевает некоторую расплывчатость во внешних определениях варны брахманов в дайви-варнашраме. Но это только по причине неразвитости социальных реализаций, не в обиду никому будет сказано. На мой взгляд это сказывается отстраненный схематизм. Если брахманы сражаются на войне плечом к плечу со своими духовными сынами-кшатриями, это вовсе не значит, что брахманов нет и некому больше исполнять их предназначение. Это значит как раз обратное - что брахманы есть и они настоящие.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, не могли бы Вы подсказать, насколько справедлива такая точка зрения: сотрудничество между преданными (отчасти это относится к теме развития варнашрамы, поэтому и пишу здесь) невозможно без их доверия друг к другу именно как преданным.


Да, без доверия не может быть сотрудничества. Составяляющими доверия являются хороший характер и компетенция. При отсутствии любого из этих элементов уровень доверия снижается.




> Т.е., если преданные не собираются, и не обсуждают, как каждый из них понимает план Кришны в той или иной сфере своей жизни, очень трудно видеть в поступках друг друга не амбиции, а именно желание послужить Кришне (просто выраженное не так, как я это понимаю).


Да, это важно, но при возникновении разных мнений по одному и тому же вопросу, мы должны отдавать предпочтение мнению старших. Так всегда было, есть и будет. В противном случае, нас будут раздирать эти разные мнения и сотрудничества опять не получится. Высказать свое мнение может каждый, но решения принимают те, кто уполномочен на это. Так действует любая организация.




> По сути, речь идет о Кришна-катхе, основанной на личных реализациях ("практических", а не просто об обмене информацией). 
> И когда такое видение друг друга как людей, действительно желающих сделать что-то для Кришны, а не для себя есть, то можно спокойно заниматься деятельностью, относящейся к любой варне, и не бояться, что моё социальное положение пострадает из-за того, что во мне увидят не вайшнава, а шудру.


Мы варну не подчеркиваем вообще, т.к. это просто экономическая категория - как человек деньги зарабатывает и какой вклад он делает в общество в профессиональной сфере.  Для духовного развития важнее ашрамы и именно поэтому Прабхупада с самого начала ввел именно их, а не варны.




> Понятно, что преданные с брахманическими наклонностями (именно по варне) будут предпочитать "катховать" с себе подобными, шудры - с шудрами, и т.д. Но все равно они будут в первую очередь видеть друг в друге преданных. Вокруг такого видения можно "наращивать варнашраму". Иначе и пытаться не стоит - передеремся из-за статусов.


Да, с одной стороны, преданные собираются и поют и обсуждают вместе, независимо от своей классовой принадлежности, с другой стороны, неизбежно люди одного уровня или класса так же будут иметь тенденцию общаться с себе подобными. Здесь нет проблемы, если мы все объединены общей духовной миссией.




> Если не ошибаюсь, именно этому компоненту общения отводится важная роль в успехе развития общины в Чоупати.


Да.




> Если такого общения нет, то у Кали появляется много возможностей посеять вражду между преданными, пользуясь тем, что понимать друг друга сложно, гораздо легче просто объявить другого в ошибке. И происходит подмена - мы относимся друг к другу не как к преданным, а как к представителям какой-то варны. И вместо дайви-варнашрамы начинаем строить асурика-варнашраму.


Да, Кали разделяет людей по внешним признакам и так он ссорит их. Настоящая варнашрама подчеркивает именно духовное единство, а не материальные различия и потому там отсутствует дух эксплуатации. Демоническая кастовая система подчеркивает материальные различия и защищает материальную иерархию полицейскими методами. Отсюда рождается идея классовой борьбы и, в конце концов, создается революционная ситуация, которая приводит к смене общественной формации.

----------


## Расакрит дас

Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху. 

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;22158]Да, это важно, но при возникновении разных мнений по одному и тому же вопросу, мы должны отдавать предпочтение мнению старших. Так всегда было, есть и будет. В противном случае, нас будут раздирать эти разные мнения и сотрудничества опять не получится. Высказать свое мнение может каждый, но решения принимают те, кто уполномочен на это. Так действует любая организация. QUOTE]

Позвольте тогда ещё один момент уточнить: нередко сотрудничать приходится преданным, более-менее равным, когда нет явного старшего. В такой ситуации, вероятно, просто не стоит начинать какие-то практические совместные действия, пока в результате Кришна-катхи либо не проявится старший, авторитет которого примут остальные участники проекта, либо не будут четко разделены сферы полномочий и взаимные ожидания между равными?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху. 
> Позвольте тогда ещё один момент уточнить: нередко сотрудничать приходится преданным, более-менее равным, когда нет явного старшего. В такой ситуации, вероятно, просто не стоит начинать какие-то практические совместные действия, пока в результате Кришна-катхи либо не проявится старший, авторитет которого примут остальные участники проекта, либо не будут четко разделены сферы полномочий и взаимные ожидания между равными?


Да, роли, полномочия и ответственность должны быть определены заранее. Это элементарная культура сотрудничества.

----------


## Расакрит дас

Спасибо!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Такие брахманы по зову духа обязаны проникать во все социальные группы и прослойки, но не для того, чтобы схематично наладить социальный механизм (это следствие), а для того, чтобы сблизиться с людьми в условиях их собственных варн и научить примером, как жить духовной жизнью, исполняя социальный долг перед другими. Это на первый взгляд подразумевает некоторую расплывчатость во внешних определениях варны брахманов в дайви-варнашраме. Но это только по причине неразвитости социальных реализаций, не в обиду никому будет сказано. На мой взгляд это сказывается отстраненный схематизм. Если брахманы сражаются на войне плечом к плечу со своими духовными сынами-кшатриями, это вовсе не значит, что брахманов нет и некому больше исполнять их предназначение. Это значит как раз обратное - что брахманы есть и они настоящие.


Золотые слова. Очень много споров в последнее время читал о том, кто такие Джи Би Си - брахманы или кшатрийи, но так и не понял, что изменится от названия. Нет смысла обуславливаться какими-то шаблонными стереотипами обязанностей высших варн в кризисной ситуации. В 7й песни ШБ объясняется, что брахман может взять на себя любые роли, кроме роли шудры. (Под шудрой в ведическом обществе подразумевается человек, работающий за фиксированную зарплату и поддержание от высших варн).  Настоящему лидеру, будь то брахман или кшатрий, нужно брать пример со Шрилы Прабхупады, который учил готовить, играть на инструментах, мыть полы, вести денежный учёт, одевать сари матаджи и т.д.  Пока лидеры будут занимать позицию отстранённости от рядовых преданных ни о каких социальных подвижках речи идти не может (не говорю уж про варнашраму - это из разряда фантастики).

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Пока лидеры будут занимать позицию отстранённости от рядовых преданных ни о каких социальных подвижках речи идти не может ...


Прошу извинить, если не правильно понял, и хочу уточнить: получается, что лидеры должны сами организовывать необходимые социальные институты?  Т.е., инициатива сверху? 
Учить необходимому, как это делал Шрила Прабхупада - это одна грань вопроса. Есть и другая: Шрила Прабхупада создал Джи-Би-Си, чтобы его ученики получили возможность брать на себя ответственность за разные сферы жизни общества, для инициативы снизу.       
Не получается ли, что мы перекладываем вину за отсутствие варнашрамы на старших преданных? 

Может быть, роль старших как раз в том, чтобы вдохновить преданных проявлять ответственность, создавая необходимые социальные институты? Т.е, может проблема не в отсутствии учителей, а в отсутствии учеников? (тот, кто ждет, когда же придет старший преданный и все наладит - это не ученик)
А если старшие начнут "рулить" (это как раз самый простой вариант поведения старших), то рядовой преданный никогда и не поймет, что это - ЕГО общество, а не только старших преданных. Возможно именно поэтому старшие зачастую осознанно не лезут в организационные моменты - чтобы дать нам возможность  "дозреть"?

Я к тому, что вопрос участия старших преданных в жизни младших не так прост, как нам может казаться. 
Обучать - это одно (и от этой обязанности старшие, насколько я могу судить, не уклоняются), а дать возможность использовать полученные навыки самому - другое.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Во-первых, я говорил не о старших преданных, а о лидерах - прошу не путать. Лидер может быть старшим преданным, но старший преданный не всегда может быть лидером. 

Во-вторых, если мы не говорим о чисто брахманичном обучении, то оно происходит по большей части не на лекции, а в жизни. 




> Прошу извинить, если не правильно понял, и хочу уточнить: получается, что лидеры должны сами организовывать необходимые социальные институты?  Т.е., инициатива сверху?


Да, именно так и никак по-другому. Про движения низов мы уже проходили. В школе. У нас инициатива идёт от Кришны. Кришна при необходимости был готов стать колесничим, хотя Он Бог, а не какой-нибудь там старший преданный. Я думаю, что у нас проблема именно в том и заключается, что те, от кого это зависит не хотят быть колесничими, а хотят быть на колеснице. Ну а настоящие колесничие, вместо того, чтобы служить нашему обществу работают на заводах или, скажем вайшьи - обогащаются в индивидуальном порядке. У ВАЙШЬЕВ И ШУДР ПРОСТО НЕДОСТАЁТ НИ МОЗГОВ НИ БЕСКОРЫСТИЯ, ЧТОБЫ ПРАВИЛЬНО ОРГАНИЗОВАТЬ СОЦИАЛЬНЫЕ ИНСТИТУТЫ.

----------


## Расакрит дас

Тогда позвольте привести цитату из ЧАВО этого же форума (извините за её длину):

"Однажды один человек подошел к Шриле Прабхупаде и молитвенно сложив ладони сказал: «Свамиджи, вы можете спасти меня». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, я не могу спасти тебя. Но я могу дать тебе процесс, при помощи которого ты сам себя спасешь». Иногда гуру может проявить какую-то особую милость по отношению к какому-то определенному ученику, но чаще учитель стимулируем в ученике внутренний ресурс. Есть одна интересная история про то, как однажды один человек полез на дерево манго за плодами, и там застрял. Он набрал там плодов, но спуститься вниз уже не мог, и он стал звать на помощь. Прибежали люди из деревни, стали давать ему разные советы, бегали за лестницей, но ничего не помогало. Тогда они решили позвать одного мудреца, который славился тем, что мог решить любые самые сложные ситуации и найти ответы на самые сложные вопросы.

Этот мудрец пришел, посмотрел на этого человека, потом наклонился, взял с земли камень и запустил в этого бедолагу. Тот начал ругаться, кричать, угрожать расправой, но мудрец кинул в него еще один камень и потом еще один, и так до тех пор, пока тот человек не начал выбираться из ветвей мангового дерева. Когда он спустился, мудрец уже ушел на почтительное расстояние. Этот человек начал кричать, искать мудреца, но ему сказали: «Ты же хотел спуститься, вот он тебе и помог!». Этот человек опомнился и сказал: «Да, конечно, я хотел спуститься, но я не ожидал такого необычного способа!». Т.е. смысл в том, что наставления гуру не обязательно решат наши финансовые проблемы, семейные неурядицы. Гуру знает наши определенные возможности, но у нас есть также паразитическое мышление, что мы очень зависимы, и что мы нуждаемся в особой заботе. Мы делает вид слабеньких и беспомощных ребятишек и ждем, когда о нас позаботятся.

Забота, конечно, будет, но мы также должны быть самостоятельны, и наполнены внутренней силой. Мы не можем быть постоянно детьми. Когда о ребенке заботятся, то также вкладывают в него надежду, что он вырастет и сможет сам позаботиться о себе и также сможет позаботиться о других. Гуру не обязательно должен постоянно нянчиться с учеником, он может давать порой очень строгие и сложные наставления".

Этой цитатой я пытаюсь подтвердить свой тезис о том, что инициатива сверху не обязательно заключается в том, чтобы сразу давать готовые решения.

Кроме того, если мы оцениваем шансы на создание успешных социальных институтов, принимая во внимание только варну, то шансов действительно нет. Но у нас есть другой шанс - в основу взаимодействия положить принцип оценки друг друга как преданных. Тогда шансы появляются. 
В качестве примера рискну привести пример общины Чоупати (с развитой, насколько мне известно, системой социальных институтов). Они начали с правильного общения (Кришна-катхи), т.е. научились видеть дург в друге не варны, а преданность. После этого взаимоотношения варн начали сами собой выстраиваться. И, главное, брахманы, стоявшие у истоков этого процесса (в первую очередь - Радханатх Свами), не спешили ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАТЬ общество, они просто учили членов общества возвышенному мышлению, занимались Кришна-катхой. 

(Сразу скажу, что использую доступную мне информацию - возможно, Радханатх Махарадж лично участвовал во всех организационных моментах в общине, но мне об этом ничего не известно.)

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Учить необходимому, как это делал Шрила Прабхупада - это одна грань вопроса. Есть и другая: Шрила Прабхупада создал Джи-Би-Си, чтобы его ученики получили возможность брать на себя ответственность за разные сферы жизни общества, для инициативы снизу.       
> Не получается ли, что мы перекладываем вину за отсутствие варнашрамы на старших преданных?


Это не грань вопроса, а самый главный принцип. Есть такая поговорка: "Твои поступки кричат так громко, что я не слышу, что ты говоришь." Это называется ачар. Что касается Джи Би Си - то почему вы решили, что это низы? Шрила Прабхупада вообще-то установил данный орган в качестве высшего органа управления. 

Что касается перекладывания вины, то я никого не обвинял. Наоборот, я думаю, что настоящие лидеры в нашем Движении давно поняли простую вещь - мыть туалеты для Кришны не зазорно. Я лично знаю лидеров, которые идут в "низы" и делают черновую работу. Эффект потрясающий!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Тогда позвольте привести цитату из ЧАВО этого же форума (извините за её длину):


За длину не извиняю!  :swoon:  

Самое главное я не понимаю, как вся цитата доказывает позицию инициативы снизу. Об интерактивных методах обучения мне известно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В беседе про колледж варнашрамы Шрила Прабхупада к удивлению всех говорил о том, что для создания варнашрамы брахманы должны сами учиться в разных варнах и потом учить в этих варнах других. Он говорил и о кшатриях, и о вайшьях. Про шудр прямо сказано не было, но про мытье полов было. Он сказал, что я мою пол не потому, что я шудра, а потому, что я учу как мыть пол. Про кшатриев он говорил, что брахманы должны были раньше уметь стрелять (охотиться), чтобы учить кшатриев. Чтобы учить вайшьев, брахманы должны уметь вести сельское хозяйство и торговать. В итоге Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что все это в конечном итоге нужно для развития сознания Кришны во всем обществе. А для этого брахманы готовы на все. И порой бывали такие времена, когда преданным в южной Индии приходилось даже организовывать банду разбойников, чтобы поддерживать свой храм. Этот пример был приведен для того, чтобы стало понятно, что настоящие брахманы это очень крутые деятели, готовые на многое (порой даже такое парадоксальное) ради возвышения сознания других людей.

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Что касается Джи Би Си - то почему вы решили, что это низы? Шрила Прабхупада вообще-то установил данный орган в качестве высшего органа управления.


Я имел в виду положение членов Джи-Би-СИ по отношению к Шриле Прабхупаде на момент организации этого органа. 




> Что касается перекладывания вины, то я никого не обвинял. Наоборот, я думаю, что настоящие лидеры в нашем Движении давно поняли простую вещь - мыть туалеты для Кришны не зазорно. Я лично знаю лидеров, которые идут в "низы" и делают черновую работу. Эффект потрясающий!


Джай! Эффект, действительно, потрясающий (сам испытал такое потрясение). Но, мне кажется (просто поразительно, сколько усилий надо приложить в Кали-югу, чтобы просто понять друг друга, спасибо, что даете такую возможность), тут мы чуть-чуть отклоняемся от основного вопроса: выполнение черновой работы не обязательно приводит к формированию социальных институтов. Скорее, это задает определенный дух служения, распространяющийся  в "низах общества". 
И когда этот дух служения, привнесенный (тут я абсолютно Вами согласен) СВЕРХУ распространяется, то в рядовых членах общества рождается желание что-то сделать в ответ (тут-то и наступает момент для инициативы снизу).

Т.е., насколько я понимаю, нам с Вами сейчас нужно понять, какое содержание мы вкладываем в термин "инициатива сверху" и "создание социальных институтов", иначе запутаемся. 
Если речь идет о духе служения, выраженном в личном примере лидера, то мы говорим об одном и том же. 
Если о навязывании (пусть даже из самых лучших побуждений) готовых форм и стереотипов поведения, не подкрепленных достаточной духовной и личностной зрелостью тех, кому они предлагаются, то я пока не понял, что же в этом хорошего.
Первый путь - медленный, но дающий наилучшие результаты. Второй - быстрый, но результаты нестойки.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> тут мы чуть-чуть отклоняемся от основного вопроса: выполнение черновой работы не обязательно приводит к формированию социальных институтов.


Меня немного не устраивает теоретичность ваших рассуждений. Простите. Мы можем конечно поболтать о том о сём, но в реальной жизни без активного вовлечения лидера в ЛЮБУЮ требуемую деятельность никак не обойтись, особенно когда речь идёт о начинании с нуля (а мы сейчас имеем БОЛЬШОЙ НОЛЬ). Как вы кажется согласились, это и будет инициирующим механизмом вовлечения и способом обучения всех остальных.

----------


## Расакрит дас

> В беседе про колледж варнашрамы Шрила Прабхупада к удивлению всех говорил о том, что для создания варнашрамы брахманы должны сами учиться в разных варнах и потом учить в этих варнах других.


Очень интересное замечание! Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку, где и когда состоялась эта беседа, чтобы можно было найти по фолио. 
Хочется разобраться, является ли это обязательным/единственным вариантом обучения брахманов. Например, Дрона учился военному делу не у кшатрия, хотя потом учил царских детей.

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Меня немного не устраивает теоретичность ваших рассуждений. Простите. Мы можем конечно поболтать о том о сём, но в реальной жизни без активного вовлечения лидера в ЛЮБУЮ требуемую деятельность никак не обойтись, особенно когда речь идёт о начинании с нуля (а мы сейчас имеем БОЛЬШОЙ НОЛЬ). Как вы кажется согласились, это и будет инициирующим механизмом вовлечения и способом обучения всех остальных.


Вы знаете, это не теоретическое рассуждение. Это (для меня, разумеется) совершенно практическое понимание, к чему сводятся обязанности лидеров. Это буквально то, как надо себя вести.
Мне кажется, если лидер жестко задаёт подопечным ЧТО и КАК он хочет видеть сделанным, то для подопечных не остается варианта подумать самим, и, значит, в их поведении будет велик процент механистичности. Я и сам был в таком положении, и, к сожалению, наступал на эти грабли. Подопечному проще сделать по шаблону, особо не задумываясь. Ведь, если что-то пойдет не так, то виноват будет кто? Правильно, шаблон, и тот, кто его дал. 
Это, конечно, мой личный опыт, я не претендую на то, что так происходит всегда. Но так бывает!
Если же лидер подает пример КАЧЕСТВ, с которыми необходимо заниматься той или иной деятельностью, и не ограничивает подопечных в том, КАК они будут добиваться поставленных задач, то, хотя для подопечных это будет сложнее, они будут точно знать, что это - их дело. Тогда человек всегда будет очень думающим, всегда "в сознании", не механистичным. Поверьте, преданные тогда бывают гораздо более инициативны, и гораздо более творчестки подходят к делу!    

Конечно, бывают ситуации, когда лидер должен что-то делать сам. Но чем дольше он всё делает сам, тем сильнее он "балует" подопечных. Более того, на определенном этапе это начинает им мешать в духовном развитии. Серафим Соровский, если не ошибаюсь, сказал по этому поводу: "Мерилом величия духа всегда будет сознательно принятая тяжесть ответственности". 
Я говорю именно и только про этот момент при обсуждении построения варнашрамы. Как будет развиваться подопечный, если вся ответственность лежит на лидере? 

Естественно, ответственность нужно передавать вовремя, и по немногу.

Но так ли уж мы сейчас беспомощны, чтобы ожидать, что лидеры сделают ВСЁ для нас или за нас?
Может быть, своим отказом прямо влазить в наши трудности лидеры как раз и хотят показать нам, что уже пора самим что-то делать? 
Уточню, что я говорю только о своем опыте. Конечно, бывает и по-другому, и не редко. Но, раз уж мы учимся персонализму, то не будем всех лидеров заставлять действовать одинаково  - чтобы они обязательно вовлекались в любую деятельнсоть?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

По моему это именно теоретично. На уровне теории и останется. Лирер потому и лидер, что он демонстрирует и тем вдохновляет, а не  козыряет какими-то фантазийными божественными качествами, от которых ничто и никто никуда не движется, а тоже хочет лишь фантазийных качеств.

----------


## Расакрит дас

Подумал, что не совсем точно выразил свою мысль, поэтому добавлю: это не теоретический вопрос. Смотрите, наставник должен подавать пример своим подопечным ("мыть туалеты"), это понятно. Но любой наставник наверняка задавался вопросом, что лучше: дать подопечному готовый вариант поведения, чтобы он получил быстрый и гарантированный результат, но не научился думать, или дать подопечному возможность найти решение самому, с правом на ошибку, с временем на размышление, но зато человек станет более взрослым?
И иногда нужно одно, а иногда - другое.

Т.о., если лидеры порой не хотят давать преданным готовых форм социального обустройства, то, может быть, это не потому, что они хотят быть "на колеснице", а просто дают обществу возможность нормально "дозреть"?
Я не предлагаю обсуждать, "должен ли лидер подавать пример", это другая тема. 
Мой вопрос был: "Должен ли лидер сам создавать организационные формы для других, или помочь преданным  дорасти того, что они сами создадут эти формы?" Ведь поведение лидера будет разным, в зависимости от ответа на этот вопрос.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Подумал, что не совсем точно выразил свою мысль, поэтому добавлю: это не теоретический вопрос. Смотрите, неаставник должен подавать пример своим подопечным ("мыть туалеты"), это понятно. Но любой наставник наверняка задавался вопросом, что лучше: дать подопечному готовый варинат поведения, чтобы он получил быстрый и гарантированный результат, но не научился думать, или дать подопечному возможность найти решение самому, с правом на ошибку, с временем на размышление, но зато человек станет более взрослым?
> И иногда нужно одно, а иногда - другое.
> 
> Т.о., если лидеры порой не хотят давать преданным готовых форм социального обустройства, то, может быть, это не потому, что они хотят быть "на колеснице", а просто дают обществу возможность нормально "дозреть"?


Это все комплексное обучение. Там должны быть и формы и инициатива, всему надо учить

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Хридаянанда: А, они должны быть учителями.

Прабхупада: Да. Как Дроначарья. Он был брахманом, но он учил Пандавов военному искусству. Сословие учителей должно состоять из брахманов. Неважно, чему он учит. Но он учит, и притом совершенным образом, как быть воином. Арджуна стал великим воином именно благодаря Дроначарье. Он научился этому у Дроначарьи. Дроначарья был брахманом. Но поскольку он занимал положение учителя, он учил очень хорошо. Брахман должен обладать совершенным знанием в любой области. Если надо, он научит. Вот каков брахман.

Хридаянанда: Значит, брахман должен учить сражаться?

Прабхупада: Да. Брахман — это разум, мозги. Имея мозги, можно научиться чему угодно и учить чему угодно

----------


## Расакрит дас

Из этого не следует, что брахман должен обучаться у других сословий. Только что он должен учить всех. 
И не обязательно, что он должен заниматься этой деятельностью, написано только "знать и учить".

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Т.о., если лидеры порой не хотят давать преданным готовых форм социального обустройства, то, может быть, это не потому, что они хотят быть "на колеснице", а просто дают обществу возможность нормально "дозреть"?
> Я не предлагаю обсуждать, "должен ли лидер подавать пример", это другая тема. 
> Мой вопрос был: "Должен ли лидер сам создавать организационные формы для других, или помочь преданным  дорасти того, что они сами создадут эти формы?" Ведь поведение лидера будет разным, в зависимости от ответа на этот вопрос.


Чаще всего, когда ничего не происходит означает, что лидеры сами не знают, что делать. Это уже не увлекательный интерактив, а мучительное взаимное ожидание лидеров и последователей. Мы уже начинаем перезревать в ожидании чуда.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Что из этого следует, кому и насколько очевидно, - вопрос отдельный. Он как бы предваряет любую беседу на эту насущную тему. Ключевой момент сейчас в том, что прежде, чем с самоотдачей говорить с кем-то о варнашраме, необходимо убедиться, что ты находишься в своей сфере адекватности, что люди настроены примерно так же. Иначе нет смысла напрягаться. Мы все упрямы в своих позициях. Спорить и доказывать другому очевидное смысла нет. Очевидное должно быть очевидным.

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Чаще всего, когда ничего не происходит означает, что лидеры сами не знают, что делать. Это уже не увлекательный интерактив, а мучительное взаимное ожидание лидеров и последователей. Мы уже начинаем перезревать в ожидании чуда.


Давайте за себя говорить, хорошо? Мы не ждем, мы сами начинаем совершать чудо (с помощью тех самых лидеров).

----------


## Вишишта даса

"Мы не ждем, мы сами начинаем совершать чудо (с помощью тех самых лидеров). "

Или без их помощи.

Расакрит прабху, не воспринимайте пожалуйста мои слова, как критику в чей-то адрес. Послушайте семинары того же Бхактивидьяпурна Махараджа (он разносит мнимое лидерство в пух и прах), послушайте Шрилу Прабхупаду. Вопрос лидерства подробно освящён. Идеализмом каши не сваришь.

----------


## Вячеслав

Режисёр Леонид Нечаев, ещё в 1977 году в фильме "Про Красную Шапочку", дал руководство на развитие Варнашрамы, в исполнении песни (Яна Поплавской,  Евгений Евстигнеева, Рины Зеленой), Смотрим и слушаем : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsJ6W...eature=related

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Из этого не следует, что брахман должен обучаться у других сословий. Только что он должен учить всех. 
> И не обязательно, что он должен заниматься этой деятельностью, написано только "знать и учить".


1.А у кого обучался Дроначарья? (чтобы потом обучать других)
2.Брахман способен обучаться у кого угодно. Даже у животных, неодушевленных предметов, и т.д.  ... что уж говорить о других сословиях... Брахман - это не только тот, кто способен учить, а прежде всего тот, кто способен обучаться. Т. е. он испытывает радость от того, что познает что-то новое для себя, увеличивая свой багаж знаний.

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Брахман - это не только тот, кто способен учить, а прежде всего тот, кто способен обучаться. Т. е. он испытывает радость от того, что познает что-то новое для себя, увеличивая свой багаж знаний.


Прошу прощения, а это как к теме относится? То есть само утверждение сомнений в правильности не вызывает, но что из этого следует?

Моё утверждение, которое Вы процитировали, относилось к совершенно конкретному утверждению в предыдущей переписке. Там речь шла о том, что брахман "должен идти в народ" и там учиться. Меня немного смутило, что такая форма обучения предлагается как единственно верная (что брахман обязательно должен учиться у кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр). Почему бы брахману не обучиться у другого брахмана - вот о чем был мой вопрос. А тот факт, что для того, чтобы учить, нужно быть способным учиться - очевиден.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В Шримад Бхагаватам 5.2 Нарада Муни говорит что варнашрама существует всегда в изначальной или искажённой форме и не так трудно её восстановить.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил что надо постоянно пытаться жить по принципам варнашрамы.
Стратегия и тактика нам дана было бы желание идти к этой цели!

Мы уже так или иначе живём по принципам варнашрамы.
Поэтому всё надо делать одновременно учитывая время, место и ситуацию, с того уровня на котором находится каждый из нас и общество в целом!

Если мы будем ждать предпосылки их никогда не будет они придут если мы начнём двигаться каждый лично и всё общество в этом направлении!


Дайва Варнашрама! Ки-джай!

----------


## Расакрит дас

> Если мы будем ждать предпосылки их никогда не будет они придут если мы начнём двигаться каждый лично ... в этом направлении!


Присоединяюсь и поддерживаю!))
Кстати, всех - с днём кшатриев!))))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Присоединяюсь и поддерживаю!))
> Кстати, всех - с днём кшатриев!))))


Спасибо! Взаимно!
Победа будет за нами!  :cool:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама существует всегда также как и три гуны материальной природы!
Основная ошибка всех реформаторов. Варнашрама Сейчас!, Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами
Либералы за Варнашраму сейчас а консерваторы за Варнашраму потом я за то чтобы сейчас двигаться в сторону Дайви Варнашрамы в своей жизни прежде всего и нашего общества в целом такова воля свыше!
Кто против Дайва Варнашрамы тот демон! :cool:  :smilies:

----------

